# 3 month old puppy is never tired!



## WhiteWolfBeauty (Oct 11, 2011)

How much exercise is enough to tired this my dog out? 

I walk her up and down the street and then I take her out back and throw Frisbee with her and just let her run as fast as she can around the yard and I am dead tired and shes _still_ going. Eventually when I noticed shes sitting a lot or lies down in the grass I think its a good time to come in and watch TV with her and as soon as we get inside she starts biting and chewing again like shes been in the house all day! WHAT GIVES?

I want to tucker her out so she sits on the couch with me and watches tv but it never happens that way. She whines to get off the couch and if I sit her down she starts biting my face / hands / feet. 

I've seen other calm puppies so why is mine a demon?!?!


Here she is the one time shes laying down lol

**** Image removed by Mod, Mas size allowed 800X600 ****


----------



## kitmcd (Aug 31, 2011)

Same here...but it's 15 weeks. The only thing that really seems to wear her out is when the older two dogs get a surge of energy and they play chase outside for 30 min or so. Then she will settle down for a little while.

I have noticed that she is almost like a toddler. For instance, late in the evening after several hours of play and activity, she gets really hyper....more biting, more chewing etc. I often then will crate her and she will plop down and take a nap. It's almost like they are so tired that they will do anything to keep going!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Kitmcd is exactly right. Puppies often get OVER TIRED. Which can make them act like crazy little land sharks. (More than is "normal".) If they can't settle down and sleep while loose, they need to be crated so they (and YOU.) can rest.

Also, some puppies/dogs just are NOT the type that like to sit on the couch and "cuddle" and watch TV.


----------



## WhiteWolfBeauty (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks for your advice guys. I feel bad crating all the time, but I guess it's for her own good. I want to be able to just let her roam about the house but I guess shes still too young for that. 

I'll just keep crating her after exercise and try to snuggle her when she wakes up instead of after running around.


----------



## Razzle J.Dazzle (Sep 8, 2011)

I can always bank on some good nap time after puppy obedience class


----------



## WhiteWolfBeauty (Oct 11, 2011)

I wish I could afford puppy classes. Doing all the training myself., but I'm very much a beginner. 

Half the reason why I got a GSD was because I read they are so smart and easy to train. She is my first dog.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah, it's definitely a puppy thing. I recommend giving her something to assist with mental stimulation in conjunction with the physical exercise. A kong stuffed with peanut butter or a tricky treat ball after she comes in from exercise is a great idea. I got lucky, my pup is a major cuddlebug and is passed out against me on the couch after 30 mins of ball at the park. 

It gets easier!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

You've taken on a lot for your first dog! Especially trying to train by yourself. You should look into an obedience training club in your area and join it, the classes are a lot cheaper for members. Go to leerburg.com- they have a ton of free training videos you can watch. Check out the ones done by Michael Ellis


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

How long is your street? My pup could go at least a couple miles a day at that age. Also find interesting mind games like throwing her kibble out in the grass for her to sniff out


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

3 month old puppies need a lot of exercise, a lot of rest and a bit of training throughout the day. Just like a toddler, you need to enforce a nap a few times a day. When mine are that age they get up and go out pretty early, they get some play time and then breakfast. After breakfast they usually get crate time since they want to nap anyway. Then we are out to potty again and play and train for a bit. Another nap at lunch time and then out for play and train. Usually there is a nap again after dinner (while we eat dinner) and then potty/train/play in the evening. They go to bed and then I usually get them out to potty one last time before I go to bed.

Annette


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

It's really really worth it, especially as a first time owner, to try and scrape up a hundred bucks or so for training classes. Or as Stosh said if you can join a club, those are usually very reasonable. If you can't you can't, but if there's *any* way you could swing it, even one six-week class would do you a world of good. They're about to be taking breaks for the holidays; maybe you can ask for it for Christmas? Classes or money for classes?


----------



## kitmcd (Aug 31, 2011)

Puppy is tired this evening :laugh:
I worked in yard for about 3 hours and she ran, pounced, chased and tracked who knows what for the whole time.

She came in, trotted to her kennel and fell fast asleep (even was snoring!)

If I could just do that every day!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

THis is the stuff I HAVE to do with my puppies or it's a disaster, and so what you are describing would NOT be enough!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

WhiteWolfBeauty said:


> I want to tucker her out so she sits on the couch with me and watches tv


You picked the wrong breed to expect a 3 month old to do that.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Most training facilities only charge about a hundred bucks or so for a 6 - 8 wk course. If you have a dog, you should factor this into dog (especially puppy) ownership. A hundred bucks in the grand scheme of the dogs lifetime is nothing.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Invest in some treat toys. Kong makes a nice treat ball. Here's a video I have of my mali when he was a pup playing with his kong treat ball. This is the kind of toy you need for a dog that's an active thinker. Some GSD's are couch potatoes, most aren't (especially as puppies). Your dog isn't going to just sit and watch TV. You're gonna have to keep him occupied.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

The BEST money we spent (besides getting Scarlett) was taking her to obedience classes. We did two rounds of Novice and Sub-Novice levels and that has been sufficient for us to take over with her. I hadn't known about clubs, or we would have gone that route...we may just do that anyway now that we DO know about them.  The investment you make in obedience will pay off HUGE down the road.

Oh yeah, and Scarlett is almost 5 years old and we exercise her daily (walks are measured in MILES not minutes) or she does exactly what you describe. GSD's are a committment, but SO worth it!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Oddly enough, my 11-month old puppy is never tired either. In fact he has more energy now then he did at 3 months. So there's that to look forward to.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Your picture is WAY oversized - we have a maximum picture size of 800 x 600 or 600 x 800. Yours is 2764 x 2073. Oversized pictures will be deleted if not resized by the OP.


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

This breed of dog requires a lot of exercise. Our six, almost seven, month old puppy gets walked about six miles day on the trails behind our house. While this may seem like a lot...it isn't. It is just enough to take the edge off of her endless energy. On top of that, there is lots of training and playtime. I wish she was the kind that would sit sweetly with me...but she is not.

If I were you, I would focus on increasing the walks and doing lots and lots of training. It will work to your advantage.


----------



## WhiteWolfBeauty (Oct 11, 2011)

So I just took her out to the mall strip and walked her for 30 minutes up and down it. While we walked my husband and I were sure to stop / switch directions / wait her out when she pulled in an attempt to exercise her mentally as well as physically. We also took her down to Petco and introduced her to a lot of new friends. I'm happy to report she is zonked out right now.  Yay! 

Thank you to MOST of you. Those of you who gave advice without the elitist comments, I really appreciate it. 



One more thing. My vet told me not to exercise her too much (for long periods of time, but rather several times a day in short bursts) because shes still growing.


----------



## kitmcd (Aug 31, 2011)

I like the more frequent short bursts too. However, it has made me wonder how in the world anyone who works full time does a puppy! Maybe it's my age, .

I have been trying to get Isa out mid morning for some free chase time or ball time in the yard. Then an afternoon walk and an evening walk. in between those I do short training sessions with basic commands (plus practice those on walks too)

Today I thought I'd take treats on walk (after watching one of those Ellis videos on engagement). I'd ask for her attention as we walked and rewarded with treat. Think maybe I did something wrong because though she never jumped or nipped on walks before, she was so obsessed with the treats that she was all over me. Think I better work with the trainer before I totally screw that up!


----------

